# Pricked



## nicky16xx (Mar 27, 2021)

Is it bad to get pricked by a headgehog? And what should you do if you do?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its nothing bad, generally theres no need to do anything as it doesn't do much.
If you happen to get a really bad that breaks skin, very rare, then just keep it clean.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Getting pricked by a hedgehog is bound to happen if you are a hedgehog owner. Don't worry about it, it may make you bleed and if you are super concerned you can wash the area that was poked. But hedgehogs do not have any kind of poison or venom in their quills, so it is mostly harmless other than the discomfort.


----------

